# Duyuru > Kültür >  Yunus Emrenin Hiç Bilinmeyen Şiiri

## ceydaaa

asdasda.jpgYunus Emre Divanı'nın pek çok nüshası var. Bu divanlar yurt içindeki ve yurt dışındaki pek çok kütüphanelerde yer alıyor. Osmanlıca ve Türkçe yazılmış Yunus Emre divanları da mevcut. Yunus Emre Divanı'nı pek çok kez okumuş birisi olarak, İstanbul'da bir kitapçıdan aldığım bu divan nüshasındaki şiirleri karşılaştırdığımda, bendeki bu divanda hiç aşina olmadığım şiirlere rastladım. Bu divan nüshasını incelediğimizde bana, 17. yüzyılda yazılmış gibi geliyor.
Bunlar gerçekten çok güzel şiirler. Yunus Emre'nin üslubunu, dilini bilenler, bu şiirlerin ona ait olduğunu anlarlar. Yunus Emre gibi bir şairin yeni 17 şiirinin bir arada bulunması gerçekten çok önemli birşey. Bunlar nefis şiirler. En kısa zamanda bunları yayınlamayı düşünüyorum

Yine ben aşık oldum,
Yine ben bendekine.
Gayri kimesne değil,
Can ile tendekine.
Aşıkam, gözüm görmez,
Kimse nişanım vermez.
Bu acep elüm ermez,
Kendi kendimdekine.
Ben direm, derdüm bitsin,
Derdime derman yetsin.
Taşrada merhem netsin,
İçeri öykendekine.
Gönlüm melul, açılmaz,
Ne idiyü seçilmez.
Düştüm, kaldım, geçilmez,
Ar, namus hendeğine.
Miskin Yunus gel imdi,
Terk eyle, git benliği.
Kovgıl bu habis şeyi,
Sendeki bendekine.

haberfedai.com

----------

